# Schneckenfrage



## udo69 (7. Aug. 2008)

Bisher hab ich nicht allzuviele Infos zu __ Schnecken hier gefunden.
Darum mal ne Frage an die Profis in der Schneckenzucht.
Wieviele Eier legt denn z.B. ne __ Posthornschnecke so pro Jahr , in welchen Abständen tut sie das und wielange dauert dann die Entwicklung.
Weiss das Jemand hier? - Vllt auch von anderen Schnecken, wird ja nicht son grosser Unterschied sein, oder doch?
MfG Udo


----------



## Conny (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Hallo Udo,

 alsoo ich könnte mal so behaupten, dass unsere Tochter ein Profi in der  "Schneckenzucht" ist.
Sie hat eine __ Posthornschnecke in den Bottich zum __ Lotos gesetzt, da ihr aufgefallen ist, dass wir nicht mehr so viele im Gartenteich haben. Das kann schon sein, da wir auch Edelkrebse haben.
Die Schnecke hat sofort mit dem Ablaichen begonnen und innerhalb von 1 Woche an 5 Stellen Laich abgelegt. Jetzt nach knapp 3 Monaten haben wir unzählige Jungschnecken mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 4-5 mm.


----------



## udo69 (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Tja, dass es viele sind ist schon Klar. Die vermehren sich nicht grad im Schneckentempo. Aber hat denn Niemand hier Angaben über __ Schnecken wie z.B. 1x pro Woche 20 Eier oder Täglich 25Eier oder sowas. Und was noch mehr Interessiert ist die Zeit zwischen Eiablage und Schlupf.
Ich Glaube fast, der grösste Feind meiner Schnecken bin ich selbst, wenn ich alte Seerosenblätter oder ähnliches entferne. Ich kuck da zwar immer ob ich was dran seh, aber auch nur bei den grösseren Teilen, und wenn da was dran ist kommts eben zurück in den Teich. (Hab da nen Pflanzkorb drin indem so Zeug gelagert wird) Und bin eben grad auf der Suche nach einer Anderen Lösung.
MfG Udo


----------



## chromis (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Hi,

vielleicht hilft google weiter:
http://www.allesumdieschneck.de/html/planorbarius_corneus.html


----------



## Conny (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Hallo Rainer,

die gleichen Zahlen hatten meine Zählungen auch ergeben  
Eine sehr schöne Seite hast Du da gefunden.


Hallo Udo,

ich denke, in Deinem großenTeich wirst Du auch nicht immer alle __ Schnecken sehen können. Die kleineren sehen wir auch nicht. Die sind ständig unterwegs, auch nach unten


----------



## udo69 (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Danke Rainer - den Link hatte ich bisher nicht gefunden.
Die Beschreiben das ja richtig gut 
@ Conny 
Es geht ja nicht drum die __ Schnecken zu sehen, ich konnte nur in der letzten Zeit eher eine Bestandsabnahme sehen als wären es mehr geworden.
Deswegen hab ich begonnen eventuelle Gelege der Schnecken an Pflanzenteilen zu suchen die aufm Kompost landen. Natürlich hab ich da auch welche gefunden - und dann wollte ich wissen wie lange ich jetzt die "befallenen" Blätter im Wasser lassen muss. Ich hab nämlich keine Lust verspürt jeden Tag nachzusehn. So, und in letzter Zeit fand ich fast an jedem Seerosenblatt auch Schneckenlaich... Und ich will ja die alten Blätter raushaben wegen dem daraus resultierenden Schlamm.
Naja nach Betrachtung der von Rainer gelinkten Seite werde ich mir wohl nen Mörtelkübel zulegen, zur Schneckenzucht.
Danke und Grüsse  Udo


----------



## Maja33 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Von den Seerosenblättern müßte sich der Laich von Posthornschnecken eigentlich gut ablösen lassen. Dann kannst du ihn auch einfach frei im Wasser schwimmen lassen und die alten Blätter entsorgen.


----------



## udo69 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Das dachte ich auch schon, aber aus Irgendwelchen Gründe wird die Schneck wohl ihre Eier an den Blättern festmachen - vllt damit sie nicht in mein Skimmer verschwinden, oder nach dem Schlupf was zum fressen haben oder damit se net gleich von de Fische gefuttert werden? Was auch immer, die werden jetzt erstmal im Kübel "gezüchtet" und kommen dann kurz vorm Winter in den Teich zurück. Mal sehn obs was wird..
MfG Udo


----------



## Conny (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Hallo Udo,

hier ein Foto von unserem __ Lotos-Kübel in dem sich die Jung-__ Schnecken sehr wohl fühlen.

 

Der helle Brocken ist Katzenfutter.
EXIF: ISO 3200, f 3.5, 1/250 also fast mit ohne Licht aufgenommen.


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

Hi Conny,

Du fütterst Deine __ Lotos mit Katzenfutter? 

Wäre doch ein Tipp für Eugen, oder


----------



## udo69 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenfrage*

@ Christine
Der war schon fast gemein (der arme Eugen) Mit was bitte füttert man denn Tannenwedel? Die sind bei Eugen sooooo Dick? Hundefutter?
Spass beiseite, mit dem Fotografieren hab ichs net so - Tele = absolut Negativ , hab nur ne Digi mit 5mp/ 3opti/4digizoom- da kann man nix besonderes erwarten, drum lass ichs besser. Aber vllt kauf ich mir im nächsten Jahr mal was womit man Bilder machen kann, und dann stell ich auch welche ein 
Das mit dem __ Lotos geht mi auch durch den Kopf - seit dem TT08- bin da immernoch am Planausdenken, will mal wieder zuvieles gleichzeitig 
MfG Udo


----------

